# It's Official: Surge Pricing Goes Decimal



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hat tip to @duggles


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah just a way to pay drivers even less


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw this in DC over the weekend...1.3x...1.7x....2.2x...maybe the upside is that we will see more surge periods. Still, I am not sure that I am going to change my behavior for anything less than 1.5x, especially if the trip is more than 5 minutes away.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

I think the problem with Uber atm is too many people over thinking what to do with Uber. Quit coming out with all these brainstorms to increase customers and start working on retaining drivers. Without drivers, who gonna pick up your cheap ass, non tipping clientele?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Great. Half the driver and most of the pax couldn't figure out the surges in .25 increments. Now this.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

****ing stupid move from a shit company which can only be dense and antagonistic to all human life.

Hah sorry, this is pretty much my posting history in a nutshell. If Uber spends more on referral fees than it does paying drivers who provide their product, it can be prosecuted as a pyramid scheme. I’m sure it’s carefully watching the Amway proceedings.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> I think the problem with Uber atm is too many people over thinking what to do with Uber. Quit coming out with all these brainstorms to increase customers and start working on retaining drivers. Without drivers, who gonna pick up your cheap ass, non tipping clientele?


We gave out some free coffee tumblers in LA. Is this what you mean?
No literally, **** you. We prefer new drivers anyway since they don't know a god damned thing about us. Uber on!
_Regards, Uber_


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

been that way in KC since the Get go.


----------

